# Non-dedicated e-Reader devices.



## garryg (Jan 14, 2011)

What, if any, non-dedicated devices do you use for reading e-books on?

I personally don't like reading e-books on my computer or laptop, but I have downloaded a reader to my (windows CE) Sat-Nav, and do sometimes read things from that while in the car, waiting to puck up my wife from her work!
The screen is relatively anti-glare, and it's big enough to see clearly&#8230; actually quite good for e-reading!

I've also put e-readers on various phones and personal organisers I've had, but the screens tend to be a bit small for me.

It would be interesting to see how many people routinely use an iPad or other i_Something_ as an e-reader, as these obviously were not intended to be dedicated e-reader devices.

So what non-dedicated devices have you used, and how frequently?


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

I probably read a half hour to an hour a day on my iPad or iPod touch. They suffer in bright light but I live in northern Canada so that's seldom a concern  

I enjoy the reading experience on them thought I have never used a dedicated e-Reader so I can't really say which I'd prefer. 

I prefer the iPad's larger screen for reading full-color magazines (over the iPod) but when I'm reading a novel I've reverted to reading it on the iPod... the iPad is just a bit too heavy and awkward for marathon-reading sessions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Only such device I use is my EVO cell phone. The 4.3 inch screen is big enough to be tolerable for reading. 

How often depends on how caught up I am in my current book. Ranges from a couple of times a day to a week or more between phone as ereader. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the daily newspaper via the Kindle App on my XOOM. . .pictures look much better.

Regular pleasure reading is done on the Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I occasionally read on my iPad, and even less often on my iPhone.  Both are okay, but I much prefer reading on an eInk screen.  The iPad is nice for bedtime reading though, if I put it in night mode (white text on black background).


----------



## garryg (Jan 14, 2011)

I have to admit I haven’t ever really considered getting an iPad. After two different iPods (a big one and a smaller one) I decided I’m not really an iPerson…


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I read from my Ipad sometimes, using the kindle, B&N, or IBook apps. It is a little difficult sometimes, due to the weight of the Ipad. I also read from my iphone, but not too often.

I prefer the Kindle, or Nook.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

iPod touch. That was my reader when I didn't have a Kindle and now I take it to work because it's easier to keep with me and read at lunch time.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

If I'm stuck at the doctor's office or the DMV I'll read on my iPhone (since its usually in my pocket) I'll occasionally read on my iPad...


----------



## MichelleStimpson (May 29, 2011)

I've got a Dell Streak 7 tablet. I tried reading my first fiction book on that thing and got confused, but I think it was more the book/plot than the tablet. I've read some non-fiction on it and been fine.
The only problem with the Dell Streak 7 is that it doesn't hold a charge long. Compounding that problem is a very short charging cord. 

Update: gave the Dell Streak to my 15y.o. daughter because I just can't work with that short cord thing and the lack of battery power. Hoping someone will get me an iPad for Christmas because apparently nothing is as good.


----------



## SylvieB1984 (May 16, 2011)

I read on my BlackBerry style quite often with my Kobo app. It's small, but I have my phone with me everywhere, it fits in my pocket and I actually don't mind reading on it that much!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I read library books on my iPad using the Overdrive app, and occasionally I read Kindle books on the Kindle app on my iPad and iPhone, but I definitely prefer to read on my Kindle!


----------

